# Business Insider article compares Amtrak to Eurostar



## tgstubbs1 (Nov 2, 2021)

I rode the famed Eurostar high-speed train between London and Paris and saw how it's undeniably better than Amtrak's Acela


Eurostar offered a premium experience that's unlike anything I've experienced on Amtrak, showing that America has a long way to go with high-speed rail.




www.businessinsider.com





"I rode the famed Eurostar high-speed train between London and Paris and saw how it's undeniably better than Amtrak's Acela"


----------



## caravanman (Nov 2, 2021)

Two different products, it's silly to try and compare them. A better comparison between Acela and a UK train service would be a London to Scotland trip, for example.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Nov 3, 2021)

They make a big deal out if the 20 year old upholstery.


----------



## sttom (Nov 3, 2021)

Didn't the EuroStar get new trainsets a year or 2 before the pandemic? I also don't get how you can work for a "business" publication and not see why it would be dumb to retrofit equipment that is expected to be retired within 2 years.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 3, 2021)

caravanman said:


> A better comparison between Acela and a UK train service would be a London to Scotland trip, for example.


How does Acela compare to the premier high speed London-Scotland service?



sttom said:


> Didn't the EuroStar get new trainsets a year or 2 before the pandemic? I also don't get how you can work for a "business" publication and not see why it would be dumb to retrofit equipment that is expected to be retired within 2 years.


Was it dumb not to retrofit Acela back when it still had several years before retirement?


----------



## caravanman (Nov 3, 2021)

There ae several videos on youtube of the London to Scotland trains. This one is a bit different, a new "open access" operator called Lumo, which operated a no frills but very decent service at a very low (introductory...? ) fare.

Scotland to London. New Service.


----------



## sttom (Nov 3, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> How does Acela compare to the premier high speed London-Scotland service?
> 
> 
> Was it dumb not to retrofit Acela back when it still had several years before retirement?


Depends on your definition of "dumb". Amtrak probably should do some sort of interior refreshment on its equipment closer to every 10 years, at least on high traffic lines like the Acela. What is supposed to be Amtrak's top tier product shouldn't feel like its decades old. Even if they just reupholstered the seats, put in new carpet and a deep clean, thats not a lot of money in the grand scheme of things. Not to mention, this would have been around 2010? So, a refurbished interior could have been a good advertising point in the post Recession economy.


----------



## west point (Nov 3, 2021)

Interior refurbishments need to be mileage based on each piece of equipment. That can be a better measurement of wear and tear. However IMO addition mileage should be added each time any car is subject to mileage in winter snow and ice. Salt corrosion is a real problem.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 3, 2021)

The Acela interiors were refreshed about two years ago. The work replaced all the seat cushions and carpet and was completed in June of 2019. Amtrak Refreshes Interiors of Acela Express Trains - Amtrak Media


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 4, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Two different products, it's silly to try and compare them. A better comparison between Acela and a UK train service would be a London to Scotland trip, for example.


True. The sad part is that it's the best we have to offer.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 7, 2021)

tgstubbs1 said:


> They make a big deal out if the 20 year old upholstery.


Acela upholstery isn't 20 years old, it was upgraded a few years ago. It was originally fabric, whereas the current stuff is "leather."


----------



## jis (Nov 7, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> How does Acela compare to the premier high speed London-Scotland service?


Acelas definitely have roomier and more comfortable seats. The ride on the ECML or WCML Scotland service is overall smoother. But that would appear to be because of the apparent inability to build and maintain smooth tracks in the US. Even the ICE and X-2000 were less smooth here than in their native lands. As for comparing food service, that is not my department, since my standards are pathetically low


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 7, 2021)

sttom said:


> Didn't the EuroStar get new trainsets a year or 2 before the pandemic? I also don't get how you can work for a "business" publication and not see why it would be dumb to retrofit equipment that is expected to be retired within 2 years.



That is because "Business Insider" really isn't all about business as it is about being some hybrid journalistic cross breed with instagram targeted at millennials. It is a joke of a publication in my opinion.


----------



## irv818 (Mar 16, 2022)

I've been in Washington's Union Station more than once with a few hours to kill. 
Thought about taking Acela somewhere just for the experience, but figured it wasn't a big enough deal to bother. 
Whereas, if I found myself in Shanghai, Tokyo, or Barcelona...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 17, 2022)

irv818 said:


> I've been in Washington's Union Station more than once with a few hours to kill.
> Thought about taking Acela somewhere just for the experience, but figured it wasn't a big enough deal to bother.
> Whereas, if I found myself in Shanghai, Tokyo, or Barcelona...


When we had the Washington Gathering a few years ago,we rode on Acela from Union Station to Baltimore Penn as a day trip.( most rode in Business Class, a few in First Class)


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 17, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> When we had the Washington Gathering a few years ago,we rode on Acela from Union Station to Baltimore Penn as a day trip.( most rode in Business Class, a few in First Class)


I ride the Acela between Baltimore and Washington quite a bit, though I'll admit, it's a bit pricey. But spending the money on First Class is a little over the top, even for me. I'm not sure there's even enough time on the 30 minute trip to enjoy the free drinks and meal. If you're going to ride First Class, better to go all they to Philly so you can get properly sloshed  .


----------



## George Harris (Mar 30, 2022)

jis said:


> Acelas definitely have roomier and more comfortable seats. The ride on the ECML or WCML Scotland service is overall smoother. But that would appear to be because of the apparent inability to build and maintain smooth tracks in the US. Even the ICE and X-2000 were less smooth here than in their native lands. As for comparing food service, that is not my department, since my standards are pathetically low


As to ride quality issues, first the European systems spend roughly twice as much per ton-mile on track maintenance as the US systems despite have far lower maximum axle loads, and even though Amtrak does spend at a higher rate than the freight haulers it is still somewhat low by European standards. Secondly is turnout internal geometry. That is somewhat of an unwanted stepchild in US systems but again low cost and rugged is more considered more important than smooth riding. European turnouts are geometrically simpler but mechanically more complex than the US versions and somewhat finicky so far as maintenance requirements are concerned. The simpler geometry does improve ride quality, and they do not use some of the details used in US designs that result in somewhat of a bounce even on straight through trains that are needed to ensure reliable passage of worn wheels. These details also ensure safe passage of trains even with track deficiencies that could result in derailments if they were allowed to exist in the European design turnouts.


----------

